# Lets see some pics!



## aaronmach1 (Jan 4, 2012)

post your pics of your setups. Mine is a johnson energy systems j-7900 wood/coal furnace. 6" stove pipe exaust to 6x10" stainless flue liner chimney. Two 8" heat supply pipes come out of it, one into the ductwork plenum and the other empties into the basement currently. Id like to see some setups you guys are running. This is my first at burning wood so im just learning.Feel free to suggest pointers, as i said im learning.


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 4, 2012)

There's some dirt on the floor beside your chest freezer. Ya better get that cleaned up, ASAP....


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the exact same furnace, not the most effecient but it throws out the heat. Nice setup. how many square feet are you heating? i have an early 1900's home 2000 square foot home not insulated the best, sitting in the middle of a corn field and it keeps the house 79-81 with the door on low setting. we use window-stats to control the temp!!! it was down in the teens with 20-30 wind gust and it was still 75 in the house.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 4, 2012)

A.S.Woodchucker said:


> I have the exact same furnace, not the most effecient but it throws out the heat. Nice setup. how many square feet are you heating? i have an early 1900's home 2000 square foot home not insulated the best, sitting in the middle of a corn field and it keeps the house 79-81 with the door on low setting. we use window-stats to control the temp!!! it was down in the teens with 20-30 wind gust and it was still 75 in the house.



:msp_biggrin: you just became my new friend! i may pm you questions in the near future. I really dont have much info on this furnace. just got it two weeks ago for $500, my first burner. I have a 1220 sq ft ranch style with basment = 2440 sq ft im heating. House was built in 1985. Its out in the country so i do get some big winds across the fields but i also have alot of white pines to block some wind. Im all experimental right now with this stove so any tips are apreciated. what overnight burn times can you get with it?
I never use the high/low door setting. Do you always burn with it open? what are your thermo dial settings at?


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Jan 4, 2012)

aaronmach1 said:


> :msp_biggrin: you just became my new friend! i may pm you questions in the near future. I really dont have much info on this furnace. just got it two weeks ago for $500, my first burner. I have a 1220 sq ft ranch style with basment = 2440 sq ft im heating. House was built in 1985. Its out in the country so i do get some big winds across the fields but i also have alot of white pines to block some wind. Im all experimental right now with this stove so any tips are apreciated. what overnight burn times can you get with it?
> I never use the high/low door setting. Do you always burn with it open? what are your thermo dial settings at?



i will send you a link to an owners manual, there isnt much info out there on the stoves. i believe a hotblast 1400 is the same stove. if i stack wood like a puzzle to the middle of the door depending on outside temp (above 20 degrees) i wil get 8 hr burn time, with good dry seasoned wood. i will be happy to answer any questions to the best of my knowledge. i have had my stove 2 years, pd $400 off of CL. the only thing i have replaced is the two blower motors on the rear, mine has the draft blower on the back but i disconnected it. it works great without it. i believe my dial settings are 135-150-200. i havent messed with then in a while.....i will try to find that link!


----------



## Snotrocket (Jan 4, 2012)

My old Allnighter. Heats my 2000 sqft basement as well as the 2000sqft upstairs. It's 74 upstairs right now and about 10 degrees outside. Eats probably 8 cords a year doing it though.


----------



## Lancelwh (Jan 4, 2012)

I will try to get some pictures of my US Stove 1557M (similar model) up in the next few days. I'd suggust a damper of the flue pipe and another cheap sheet metal damper on the 8" that dumps out into your basement. That way you can damper down and push more heat upstairs. I get all my sheet metal and stove supplies at Menards-i'm sure you got them up there.
I found that a piece of 1-1/2" PVC about 3' long helps if inserted into the shop vac hose when its time to clean out the ash pan spot. Along with a maglite, thats the only way my pan will get all the way to the back. 

Keep warm and good looking stove you go there. Good deal on it too!


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 4, 2012)

A.S.Woodchucker said:


> i will send you a link to an owners manual, there isnt much info out there on the stoves. i believe a hotblast 1400 is the same stove. if i stack wood like a puzzle to the middle of the door depending on outside temp (above 20 degrees) i wil get 8 hr burn time, with good dry seasoned wood. i will be happy to answer any questions to the best of my knowledge. i have had my stove 2 years, pd $400 off of CL. the only thing i have replaced is the two blower motors on the rear, mine has the draft blower on the back but i disconnected it. it works great without it. i believe my dial settings are 135-150-200. i havent messed with then in a while.....i will try to find that link!


great thanks alot guys! You have two blowers? Do they have two holes in the back of the unit? My furnace only has one small blower in the back centered. Best burn time ive got is 6 hours, (flue damper 3/4 closed and ash tray damper closed off) and thats down to the final hot coals. I also had to stack the burn chamber full till i couldnt see in it. but after six hours i just reloaded and it took right off. 
I found out tonight it looks like i need a rope seal for the door. Should be easy fix.
I also get a periodic rattle i can hear all the way upstairs. (The blower sometimes viberates the furnace sides i think).


----------



## Lancelwh (Jan 4, 2012)

aaronmach1 said:


> I also get a periodic rattle i can hear all the way upstairs. (The blower sometimes viberates the furnace sides i think).



Again, mine is a different make but similar by function. I have two 550 CFM blowers on the back bottom and i put two drops of 'all in one' lube oil in it once a year. That takes care of the squeaks that my blowers make. If you tighten the sheet metal screws in the sides, be careful to not overtighten them, or else they'll strip out. I've added several more self tappers which eliminated the rattles.


----------



## One Shot Will (Jan 4, 2012)

I have an Ashley 24A 
it has two blowers on the back replaced them both
They are 400cfm but the new replacement this year is a 500 cfm
Also the draft blower i think is a 50 cfm i have mine hooked to a thermostat
in the house and when it gets cool it turns on the draft blower and gets it going again
I fill it at about 2200 (10PM) and there are still lots coals and the blower is still cycling on and off at 0500 (5AM)
Oh --- blower 1 kicks on at 120 deg blower 2 at 140 deg not sure what top limit is but i think 200 deg
View attachment 215243
View attachment 215244


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lancelwh said:


> I'd suggust a damper of the flue pipe and another cheap sheet metal damper on the 8" that dumps out into your basement. That way you can damper down and push more heat upstairs.


I think im eventually going to plum the 2nd 8inch heat pipe into the ductwork thats right above it instead of having it empty into the basement. I cannot put it into the plenum end by the other one because the central air "A" coil is in the way.


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.stovepartsplus.com/Merchant5/PDFFILES/USSC/USS-OldJohnsonEnergyManuals.pdf


----------



## porta mill (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are some pic's of my owb and some piles of wood .


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Mine*

I have a Firechief 700. it's installed in the attached garage and plumbed into the house's main trunk line. Works really well, only issue is she's a wood eating pig...Have a fireplace (without insert) in the main living room that we use to set the mood but not for heat. Temp reads like this 80% of the time until it hits 10 deg outside or after extended period away from house then I get her hot. 

Have cut LP to less than 100 gal a year...

HD


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 5, 2012)

nice looking setups guys!


----------



## cantoo (Jan 5, 2012)

I also have a Hotblast 1400 in my basement. Blower fans went last year so this year I installed a 2 speed furnace fan and not we are really having heat problems, too much heat. I ground the knobs off the bottom spinner damper so we can shut it right down. Wife keeps windows open.


----------



## cfarms (Jan 5, 2012)

View attachment 215440
View attachment 215441
View attachment 215442


My main source of heat,a Kuuma Vaporfire 100.


----------



## Mac B. (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is some pics of my homemade OWB.

View attachment 215446


View attachment 215447


View attachment 215448


Mac


----------



## jeepin (Jan 6, 2012)

Snotrocket said:


> My old Allnighter. Heats my 2000 sqft basement as well as the 2000sqft upstairs. It's 74 upstairs right now and about 10 degrees outside. Eats probably 8 cords a year doing it though.



I've got a very similar set up as this. Same stove too. Mine's the "Mid Moe" version of the All Nighter. I'm heating a little more than half of what you are though - 2240 sq. ft total. I love the stove but I don't have the blower for it.


----------



## Snotrocket (Jan 6, 2012)

The blower pushes a ton of heat.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 11, 2012)

keep em comin guys i like to see how everyone has their systems plumbed in!


----------



## Toxic2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing fancy but it works..You can see i am still burning lots of Pine.I like these big old lakewood stoves so much i have an identical one that can heat my 30 x 50 shop comfortable..the one in the house burns about 6 cords a season but if i use the smaller effecient one upstairs it is signifacantly less wood..Heated the whole hose on branchs and junk the first year we bought our house using that fancy glass door stove..






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Toxic2 said:


> Nothing fancy but it works..You can see i am still burning lots of Pine.I like these big old lakewood stoves so much i have an identical one that can heat my 30 x 50 shop comfortable..the one in the house burns about 6 cords a season but if i use the smaller effecient one upstairs it is signifacantly less wood..Heated the whole hose on branchs and junk the first year we bought our house using that fancy glass door stove..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice setup. Are those your main stairs?! i would hate to haul wood up or down those!


----------



## Toxic2 (Jan 12, 2012)

No they are just the stairs leading to the loft..if they were the main stairs there would never be a stove let a lone a fire upstairs..LOL..I hate lugging wood upstairs even on the bigger staircase hence the stove in the basement and wheel barrow.


----------



## whatscooking (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is the stove we put in our home. It is a Woodstock Soapstone and it works great for us. We burn three to four coards per season.


----------



## carlseawolf (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's mine ,as simple as it gets.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 17, 2012)

My mess is outside :msp_w00t:


----------



## gmax (Jan 17, 2012)

Out with the old one





In with the new one





The old one lasted 30 years before the ceiling in the firebox corroded away.


----------



## drumbum (Jan 17, 2012)

Toxic2 said:


> Nothing fancy but it works..You can see i am still burning lots of Pine.I like these big old lakewood stoves so much i have an identical one that can heat my 30 x 50 shop comfortable..the one in the house burns about 6 cords a season but if i use the smaller effecient one upstairs it is signifacantly less wood..Heated the whole hose on branchs and junk the first year we bought our house using that fancy glass door stove..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice set-up. By the way, have you been smuggling nuclear material in your boots?


----------



## Lancelwh (Jan 17, 2012)

Lancelwh said:


> I will try to get some pictures of my US Stove 1557M (similar model) up in the next few days. I'd suggust a damper of the flue pipe and another cheap sheet metal damper on the 8" that dumps out into your basement. That way you can damper down and push more heat upstairs. I get all my sheet metal and stove supplies at Menards-i'm sure you got them up there.
> I found that a piece of 1-1/2" PVC about 3' long helps if inserted into the shop vac hose when its time to clean out the ash pan spot. Along with a maglite, thats the only way my pan will get all the way to the back.
> 
> Keep warm and good looking stove you go there. Good deal on it too!



Finally got some pic's of my stove this weekend (still trying to figure out to upload pictures)....
One of my two 8" supply lines are tied into the hot air plenum on the propane furnace and the other i take a cap off of when I need to heat the basement up or dry up water leaks:








The left trunk line is the return and right is supply. I work for a General Contractor and had a HVAC sub make the return box on the back of the woodburner, bend up the HA plenum on the propane furnace and give me the sheet metal supply duct for a case of beer 




Burning some white oak and coal:


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Jan 17, 2012)

View attachment 218127

New to me used Pacific Energy Vista at our cabin. Button the Jack Russell waiting for a hot dog.


----------



## reaperman (Jan 17, 2012)

timbrjackrussel said:


> View attachment 218127
> 
> New to me used Pacific Energy Vista at our cabin. Button the Jack Russell waiting for a hot dog.



Any chance those hotdogs are venison?


----------



## rider93hawg (Jan 18, 2012)

Quadra Fire 3100 heating 1200 sq. ft.

View attachment 218249


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Jan 18, 2012)

rider93hawg said:


> Quadra Fire 3100 heating 1200 sq. ft.
> 
> View attachment 218249



Very smart, putting a patio door right beside the log rack.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Jan 18, 2012)

reaperman said:


> Any chance those hotdogs are venison?



No. Some times I get pepperettes though. Just finished chili made vith venison. Lasagna made up as well. My wife is a great cook. She's back at the stove again.


----------



## Vangellis (Jan 18, 2012)

Olix Air-Flo wood and coal.

Made in Hornell, N.Y. until around 1990.

Starting to burn more coal than wood.


























Kevin


----------



## AdamG (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is my Central Boiler CB6048. The system is well thought out, however I basically never intended to purchase this year, rather 2-3 years down the road. I got pushed into doing it by my brother (I say that like it's a bad thing- when in reality I think it's the best damn decision I've made since home ownership) this year who also did a 5036.
Due to the short time i had to work with, I put it in the best possible spot *for now*, and over the next several years i have plans on clearing the trees behind it in the pic, adding a 2nd driveway and some sort of cheap covered building for wood storage, and moving the boiler back there (roughly another 60-80ft). View attachment 218316


----------



## greengiant (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine is an insert, Elite 33 Flush Wood Insert-Fireplace Xtrordinair (Travis Industries)

Its on the end of a small ranch, heating first floor, about 1100 sq. Been gradually getting more insulated, but still plenty of fresh air coming in, and the basement is cold, so ideally I need to insulate that ceiling but I don't plan to be here too much longer. Use 5-6 cord/year, with less this year due to weather so far, and some new windows.
Been heating primarily with this since 2005. Just built the wood rack in September.

Now if I can just train the guy in the pic to move more wood to the porch.........


----------



## cfarms (Jan 20, 2012)

Brings back memories of my Newfoundland,Cosmo! Thanks for posting.




greengiant said:


> Mine is an insert, Elite 33 Flush Wood Insert-Fireplace Xtrordinair (Travis Industries)
> 
> Its on the end of a small ranch, heating first floor, about 1100 sq. Been gradually getting more insulated, but still plenty of fresh air coming in, and the basement is cold, so ideally I need to insulate that ceiling but I don't plan to be here too much longer. Use 5-6 cord/year, with less this year due to weather so far, and some new windows.
> Been heating primarily with this since 2005. Just built the wood rack in September.
> ...


----------



## AdamG (Jan 20, 2012)

Just noticed my pic isn't working

View attachment 218568


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 3, 2012)

nothin fancy just an old VC Vigilant duel fuel


----------



## owbguy (Feb 3, 2012)

This one belongs to my dad who is 71 years old. When I got mine 8 seasons ago he said he was too old for it to be worthwhile. Mine worked so well he got one. This is his 4th season.View attachment 221489
View attachment 221490


----------



## owbguy (Feb 3, 2012)

This is my owb in its 9th season. No snow here in Michigan now. I don't cover my wood any more; haven't done it in 5 seasons now. We usually have too much snow and the tarps get way too heavy.


----------



## woody49705 (Feb 3, 2012)

*A few of the Tools*

View attachment 221506


----------



## fordracer (Feb 3, 2012)

Fisher grandma bear,with new improved baffle and twice the firebrick,and she works great.View attachment 221508


----------



## fordracer (Feb 3, 2012)

Heres the baffle that i made for the grandma bear.View attachment 221510


----------



## confused8122 (Feb 13, 2012)

My setup, cb5036 with fan induction. Wood stacked under a roof, on and against pallets. Inside is all the plumbing. Sidearm for dhw. Water to water exchanger, pump and plumbing for a loop into propane boiler. 
View attachment 223737

View attachment 223738

View attachment 223739

View attachment 223740

View attachment 223743


----------

